
Trump denounces protests, silent about hate crime done in his name - anonymid
https://www.thenation.com/article/hate-like-this-is-spreading-across-the-country-will-donald-trump-denounce-it/
======
dudul
Hate crimes like the 54 year old man who got beaten up by a group of blacks in
Illinois because he voted for Trump?

Hate crimes like the 11 year old in Texas who got beaten up by his fellow
students for voting Trump in a mock-election?

Here are the "hate crimes" committed in Trump's name:

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-
mix/wp/2016/11/1...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-
mix/wp/2016/11/10/women-in-hijabs-on-2-campuses-say-they-were-attacked-by-men-
invoking-donald-trump/)

[http://reason.com/blog/2016/11/11/election-night-hijab-
attac...](http://reason.com/blog/2016/11/11/election-night-hijab-attack-false)

~~~
Eridrus
You mean this traffic altercation? [http://www.snopes.com/black-mob-beats-
white-man-for-voting-t...](http://www.snopes.com/black-mob-beats-white-man-
for-voting-trump/)

Lots of misinformation out there on all sides.

